
Looking for Beta Users for Our Startup Compliance+PLM Software - hemahayag
https://www.hayagcorp.com/public/home
======
mtmail
The footer says "Patent pending". What is the patent about?

The privacy policy lists continuos geo-location tracking. That seems a bit
much for a SaaS website.

Firefox reports "Broken Encryption. Your connection to this website uses weak
encryption and is not private."

